# Problem with nvidia & VESA

## BlackLodge

Hallo!

I have a nvidia graphic card, and I have compiled into the kernel the support for standard framebuffer. But sometimes, when I logout from gnome, I get a black screen, and the system freezes (I've check it, I made an ssh from another computer and didn't work)

Other times, in boot sequence, the kernel freezes, before the gentoo boot, in the part of framebuffer load. (Just in the beginning).

My system: gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r6 + xorg 6.8.2-r2 + nvidia drivers 7664.

Sorry I can't give more information. If someone needs information, just ask to me.

ThanksLast edited by BlackLodge on Thu Jul 28, 2005 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keyson

Hi.

The kernel framebuffer and nvidia driver don't work together.

You can use the VGA VESA-tng framebuffer driver in the kernel.

but not the nvidia or any other. I use the latest nvidia driver for X and vesa fb

for the consoles set to 800x600@75

----------

## BlackLodge

Sorry, I mean I use VESA-tng. (1024x768@60, that is my correct configuration, I supose)

This is my kernel config file (the interesant part  :Wink: :

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

```

and this is my lilo.conf:

```
compact

lba32

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/System-2.6.12-r6

prompt

timeout=20

default=gentoo-r122

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-r6

   label=gentoo-r12

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda3

   append="video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60"

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-r62

   label=gentoo-r122

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda3

   append="video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60"
```

Any ideas?

----------

## keyson

Hi.

Don't have a clue ! My settings is the same in the kernel except for the

resolution. 

I use grub and don't have any append line. And i have nothing in the

kernel line for the fb. As it in the kernel and the default is set,

it starts anyway.

 *Quote:*   

>   title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-cd hdd=ide-cd
> ...

 

My card is a GeForce4 MX 440

You don't have any 'Load "dri"' line in the xorg.conf ? 

If you have - comment it out.

----------

## radoslawc

hi 

try to use vesa not vesa-tng and disable 

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y 

and FB_MODE_HELPERS and use kernel command line to set mode (with vesa-tng you dont have to set mode as kernel parameter)

----------

## BlackLodge

Hi!!

My nvidia and modules part of xorg.conf file is as follows:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection
```

 and 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV AGP"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option   "DPMS" "on"

   Option          "NoLogo"                "on"

        Option          "RenderAccel"           "on"

        Option          "HWCursor"              "on"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option          "backingstore"          "true"

EndSection
```

but I think the problem is with kernel, because sometimes it freezes in the beginning, before gentoo starts.

I'll try it with VESA, I only want the console with 1024x768, is there a way to do that with VESA?

Thanks!

----------

## ksp7498

I sometimes have this same problem.  It doesn't always happen...maybe 50% of the time.  I'll try to exit out from X (typically from icewm) and the system hangs on a garbled screen.  This is with a geforce 6200 turbocache and the ~x86 nvidia drivers.  

The odd thing though is that sometimes mine isn't entirely frozen...sometimes if I (blindly) su and hit reboot, the system will actually reboot properly.

EDIT: and yeah i realize this is an old thread, but this problem still seems to be present, so I thought it warranted a reply

----------

## zouzou85

Hi, 

it seems that this problem is still existent.  switching from X to any tty gets me either a black screen turning green and black lines going down, or (when lucky) i get an almost visible screen with what seems to be a very bad refresh rate.

my system is :

2.6.24-gentoo-r3

xorg-7.2 with nvidia drivers 169.09-r1 & 169.12 

nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go]

HP Tx1410us laptop (if this helps at all)

This happens even without using frame buffer at all.

I tried Spock's userspace vesa with v86d and klibc, here

i also used vesa alone but didn't do much.

I didn't use vesa-tng since it is not available on amd64 sources.

i desperately need to get this working. Please help.

PS. I know this is a very old thread, but again, problem is still persistant

----------

